# Anybody need designs?



## Natenate9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey just wondering if any bands want any designs made for anything like album covers or logos or whatever, I got some free time. I will give you a good deal on whatever you would want.


----------



## RingoStarr (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a super late reply but I do actually. Getting really close to finishing up an EP and I have no artistic skills what-so-ever. What are your rates?


----------



## bigredmetfan (Feb 12, 2013)

I also have a band logo that I need to get drawn up on the computer for our websites etc....so I am interested. I have a design of the logo but I don have photoshop nor do I have any ability to get it done properly


----------



## JackandCoke (Mar 26, 2013)

I would be interested if you are still doing artwork. Do you have any examples or a portfolio?


----------



## Natenate9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys sorry I havent been on for awhile. But if you guys still need design work email me at [email protected] I can give you guys good deals


----------

